
How American Politics Became So Ineffective - aburan28
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2016/07/how-american-politics-went-insane/485570/?single_page=true
======
veddox
> Party-dominated nominating processes, soft money, congressional seniority,
> closed-door negotiations, pork-barrel spending—put each practice under a
> microscope in isolation, and it seems an unsavory way of doing political
> business. But sweep them all away, and one finds that business is not
> getting done at all.

I couldn't agree more with the first sentence. The second seems to make sense,
but I'm not 100% convinced yet. As a non-American, I'd be interested in
hearing what other US citizens have to say about that?

